# Help with nerite snail?



## Just keep swimming (Oct 19, 2021)

I found one of my nerites upside down a few days ago and of course I quickly righted him but ever since then I keep finding him upside down. Maybe six times in the last few days. He was in a five gallon tank but I put him in something smaller (with a calcium source) to better keep an eye on him. I assumed something happened when he fell the first time but idk what or what I should do about it. The other snails seem fine too. I know most people just get them for a cleanup crew but he's my pet and I care about him. If anyone knows anything I can do for him please let me know.


----------



## TheLocalOverstockTankGuy (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm not going to lie here, my nerite AND mystery snails do that for a few weeks, then go back to normal. Either that, or they have a build-up of some sort that is stopping them from staying upright. It really depends, but it will likely fix itself. Don't worry!


----------



## Just keep swimming (Oct 19, 2021)

TheLocalOverstockTankGuy said:


> I'm not going to lie here, my nerite AND mystery snails do that for a few weeks, then go back to normal. Either that, or they have a build-up of some sort that is stopping them from staying upright. It really depends, but it will likely fix itself. Don't worry!


Thank you! I kept turning him back over and eventually he stopped doing it. I watched him fall one time though and he looked like his whole foot wasnt pressed against the glass, like maybe just the edges were and then he fell. Couldn't work out what that might have to do with it but hes back to normal so I guess that's all that matters


----------

